# Time for action, Sabonis fans!!!!!........



## Crazy Fan From Idaho

Time for an email blitz to all the interested parties involved, so that we can get Sabonis back. Who knows if it will do any good, but it isn't going to decrease his chances of coming back.

Here is a list of addresses to send your _"Bring back Sabonis--at least one more year!!! Please!!!!!!!!"_ notes to:

*BLAZERS:*

Here's the address for fan mail. You can send one to Sabonis urging him to return, to Cheeks urging him to do everything possible to get Sabonis to return, to Whitsitt, to PA, and to anyone else you can think of.

[email protected]

Here's the one for general feedback......"If you have a compliment, a concern, question or just a suggestion."

[email protected]


*ZALGIRIS: *
(They don't really need him this season, do they????)

[email protected]

*INTERPERFORMANCES:*

This is the agency that handles Sabonis. He has several agents, but Herb Rudoy and Arturo Ortega seem to be the main ones.

Herb Rudoy--his American agent:

[email protected]

Arturo Ortega--his Spanish agent:

[email protected]

If I think of any others, I'll post them later.

Sabonis Fans JEGA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loyalty4life

Good idea, CFFI. I'll be sure to mail in my comments and hopes that Sabonis will stay!

JEGA indeed.


----------



## blazerbraindamage

Maybe if the Blazers do the right type of house cleaning Sabonis will reconsider ?

I sure hope so anyway. :sigh:


----------



## Trader Ed

I did my part... sent it to all three...

Blazers and his 2 agents


----------



## s a b a s 11

You've been holding out on me Janis!

What a great idea... its going on the site!

Stuart


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho

You know how I just love publicity, Stuart!!! 

It's okay.......But it probably won't do anything but polarize the Liths of our group from the Americans. I'm rather distressed about how upset a few of the Liths already are on the Sabonis Forum. 

My email idea was not intended to be an insult. :no: I don't really think it will make any difference in Sabonis' decision, but it will let a bunch of people know how we feel.

The email blitz must be a remnant of my politically-active past. :shrug: It just seemed like the next step in the process.

JEGA!!!!


----------



## mook

hey, i see no problem in letting everybody know exactly how you feel. i emailed everybody on that list. like you said, it probably doesn't matter, but what the heck.


----------



## s a b a s 11

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> hey, i see no problem in letting everybody know exactly how you feel. i emailed everybody on that list. like you said, it probably doesn't matter, but what the heck.


The more the merrier.. can't hurt the cause, I say!



> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> 
> 
> You know how I just love publicity, Stuart!!!
> 
> It's okay.......But it probably won't do anything but polarize the Liths of our group from the Americans. I'm rather distressed about how upset a few of the Liths already are on the Sabonis Forum.
> 
> My email idea was not intended to be an insult. :no: I don't really think it will make any difference in Sabonis' decision, but it will let a bunch of people know how we feel.
> 
> The email blitz must be a remnant of my politically-active past. :shrug: It just seemed like the next step in the process.
> 
> JEGA!!!!


Hey, it was your idea. 

You posted it here and the Sabas forum so, I thought we could put it on the main page too. At least I didn't put your email address on it !!  anyways, if it gets the big guy back then more power to it!

Yeah I saw the Lith tone, but I don't understand it. Supposedly, Sabas' own agent came out and said that he was still considering a return to the Blazers... so I was just questioning where the breakdown in communication was, whether here or there. Maybe they took offense to that. Who knows?

The Liths will get Sabonis no matter if he comes back this year or two years from now, I don't see what the big deal is.

Oh well, you can't please everyone.

Stuart


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho

It's fine, really. 

I guess it always takes me by surprise to see my name on your site. It's one thing to be part of a forum.....there are millions of forums....but your site is the top-ranked Sabonis site on the internet. How many hits are you getting lately?

Anyway....I just posted on the Forum, trying to explain my position a bit more clearly. Hopefully, the Liths will settle down a bit. I really, really, really don't want them to be offended. They are an incredible asset to the Forum. :yes:


----------



## brazys

> Hopefully, the Liths will settle down a bit. I really, really, really don't want them to be offended


i am not mad at you because i think your email campaign is a desparate move and i know how hardcore fan you are. Respect!

i find emailing agents idea ridicioulous, because those guys are as much interested in seeing sabas in blazers next season as you are. the reason is $ of course. Hearing agents making statements like "he haven't decided yet" is amusing - they hope to sway Sabas to earn them some commisions. Blazers management acts correctly in all situation - they indeed haven't got any official documents or calls, so why should they make any statements or confirm anything? They have bigger issues to address. How about the essential "would we support less talented team with better character, which would mean less victories"?

Anyway, pushing blazers management is worth a try. let them know how you feel. At least managers will be able to say "our fans want him back badly" in board meetings or something.



> (They don't really need him this season, do they????)


They really do need him. They could raise ticket prices, have him as a recruiting bait for other players, and there's this thing with Kaunas town counsil:

Last year town counsil decided to support Zalgiris ball club with 5mln USD in 5 years deal. This is a significant money for a club, because annual budget is around 1.5mln USD. After Zalgiris got into bad start in Euroleague, counsil members started questioning club's personel moves and throwing questions like "what did pay for? How THIS is helping to advertise town's name and honor?". Then Zalgiris got themselves together and won national league and barely missed playoffs in euroleague. 
Since Sabonis is partial owner of a team, he felt thankful for financial support from a town. And on 05.29 he expressed it in *city counsil* and also stated that he is done playing "overseas" and will join Zalgiris next season. That was pretty official statement and it has additional weight knowing all the situation between the club and the counsil.
An email,send to the club, might reach Sabas himself, but chances are "winning a jackpot in national lottery" slim. I've been there on their PC network related matter and i know they are busy people. My suggestion is this. If you want your message to reach sabas, write a colourful "Please stay" letter in hand with a lot of fans signatures and so on, put it in large colourful envelope and send it to the Zalgiris ball club. I am sure they will pass the letter to Sabas when he visits the office.
Club's address is:
BC "Zalgiris"
Naglio g. 4a
3014 Kaunas
Lietuva

And finally, i would like to share my view on what will happen. Sabonis will spend couple of months in Spain with his family and decline offers from blazers because 1) he will feel too lazy for nba 2) blazers will make some rebuilding moves 3) he already made a statement in town counsil about joining zalgiris. Money is an X factor here, because 7mln is quite money for Sabas because he didn't play in nba long enough. Anyway, sabas will keep fishing and will fall out of form dramatically through summer. In september he will go to Sweden to watch European Championship ("I haven't seen Lithuanian team in big tournament from stands. This will be fun"). Because of this he will come in slowly in the beginning of the season. And from there everything is anybody's guess.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho

Thanks for your post and your suggestions, brazys!!!

This is why I love hearing from Liths. You know so much more about Sabonis and his situation than we do!!!

The logistics of sending one note with a bunch of fan signatures on it are quite difficult. The American branch of the Sabas Network will have to think about how to pull that one off.....

Stay tuned..........


----------



## smoovepersian

CFFI,

Don't worry about the lithuanians getting pissed. They are so excited to get Sabas back (as we were last year) that they hate anyone that is trying to say it is otherwise. Maybe they actually believe that our emails will make the difference and they want us to not do it.

In any case.....the love for Sabas is there from everyone on our forum......that is all that matters. Lets just hope for our sake.....and Blazers' fans sake....that Sabas is back and utilized more next season.

I haven't been reading too many of the threads on here as I have been busy...but on ESPN NBA Insider and emails I have ongoing with my buddy at Oregonlive......there is a strong rumor that Payton will be coming here in a sign and trade deal that includes Ruben, Dale and our draft pick. I love this. It also stated that they would keep Rasheed and that if anyone could get him focused it would be GP. 

Now how sweet would that be....at least to me it would be. And if there is no Dale......Sabas might get super excited and want to come back knowing he would be starting and playing more minutes.

Maybe it's wishful thinking that all this would happen...but to be honest...it seems very likely. Payton is from Oregon and loves the Northwest and the Blazers are a team he could make a huge impact with.

What do you guys think?

Amir


----------

